# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - alkuvuosi 2008

## Waltsu

Uusi vuosi, uudet havainnot...

Perjantai 4.1.: Aamulla Paraisten runkolinjalla Vainion ExpressBus 65 (Delta Star 502), ja iltapäivällä linjalla 14 SL:n TLO-teliscala 728.

----------


## Waltsu

Tiistaina 8.1. Paimion linjalla ajeli Citybussin 23 eli entinen Leiniön 13.

----------


## Waltsu

28.1.2008 bongattua: Clas Ohlsoniksi naamioitunut TuKL 6 ja vähemmän värikäs Turkubus 6.

----------


## Wänskä

Tarkastaja linjan 18 bussissa Haritusta keskustaan lauantaina 2. helmikuuta. Onko yleinenkin ilmiö Turussa? En ole aiemmin törmännyt.

----------


## Eira

> 28.1.2008 bongattua: Clas Ohlsoniksi naamioitunut TuKL 6


Kuvassa myös vilkasta keskutelua aiheuttanut Tuomiokirkkonäkymän säilyttäminen Kauppatorille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä Turussa, ja myöskin TLO:n seutuliikenteessä tarkastajia on - ei siis mitenkään outo ilmestys. Vielä kun saisivat sakottaa väärällä kortilla kulkevaa, olisi tarkastuksissa matkustajillekin jotain jännitystä...

----------


## Waltsu

Pe 15.2. huomasin, ettei Nyholmin 65 ollut "siirtoajossa", vaan kilvessä lukikin "ei linjalla". Hetkeä myöhemmin samaisen firman teli-Vega nro 50 oli torilla tekemässä lähtöä Paimioon linjalla 111.

----------


## Waltsu

Ke 20.2. TuKL 6 (Citaro) linjalla 55 vaihdettiin Emmauksenkadulla autoon 96 (palveleva Volvo) tarkemmin erittelemättömien teknisten ongelmien vuoksi.

TKL 210 on vaihtanut sinisävyjään ja tottelee nyt TLO-väreissä merkintää Citybus 2.

Kuvia.

----------


## ultrix

> TKL 210 on vaihtanut sinisävyjään ja tottelee nyt TLO-väreissä merkintää Citybus 2.


Eipä kyllä heti tunnista samaksi! Uudistettu linjakilpilaitteisto hämää, mutta sama vanha tuttu sisustus paljastaa tamperelaiset juuret. :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miksi hankittu noin vanha auto? 15 vuotta pian täynnä.

----------


## helleh

> Miksi hankittu noin vanha auto? 15 vuotta pian täynnä.


Edullinen hankintahinta ja kohtuu iso autopula, kun mäjähti auto 232 Aabenraa lunastukseen.

Saahan tolla ajaa JLT-linjoja vielä 1,5 vuotta. Auto on rekisteröity 11/1994.

----------


## -ikarus-

Kui se Aabenraa mäjähti lunastukseen? :o

----------


## ana

Kävin Turussa tossa jokin aika sitten. Havainnot kiinnittyivät Turun paikalliskaluston on  hyvään (ulkoiseen)kuntoon yhtiöstä tai autosta riippumatta. Esim. 10 vuotta vanhat City ällät näyttää lähes uusilta. Autoissa yleensä ei näkynyt kolhuja, kanttareihin ajojäljistä puhumattakaan. Tuli vaan vääjäämättä mieleen Helbin kalusto. Pari vuotias auto alkaa ulkoa päin näyttää loppuun ajetulta, vaikka sillä on vasta käyttöikä alussa. (Esim. Man-sarja 601-609....) Onko kukaan huomioinu Turus saman?

----------


## Eira

Meriveden noustua 6.3.2008 satamassa 1. Linjalle 1. linjan bussi ei päässyt 1. Linjalle, vaan joutui ajamaan 2. Linjaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Tuomiokirkon ja rautatieaseman pysäkeille on asennettu saapuvien bussien aikataulunäyttö. Reaaliaikaiseksi mainittu systeemi ei kuitenkaan 10.3.2008 ollut kovinkaan reaaliaikainen, kuten kuvasarjasta voi todeta.

----------


## Waltsu

1.4.2008 linjalla 193 näkyi SL 190 (Ajokki Victor). Oliko kyseessä aprillipäivän huumoripläjäys vaiko ihan normaali tapahtuma? Työn raskaan raataja kun ei yleensä pääse tutustumaan ko. linjaan, sillä sehän kulkee vain ma-pe ja keskellä päivää.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyseinen, Lehtisen Linja Oy:n entinen auto on tällä linjalla ollut koko talven.

----------


## JSL

Onko SL193 se, jossa on kanjan oma automaattiaski ja jonka Lehtisen Jari myi heti kun kuuli että Scania lopettaa oman automaatin valmistuksen?

----------


## JSL

Tää tulee myöhässä, mutta linkkarihavainto silti. Eli Ma(14) ja Ti(15) tällä viikolla oli Turun nurkissa liikkeellä autokoululinja-auto Iisalmelta, Ylä-Savon ammattiopistosta.  Auto oli 3-aks ja siinä oli Carruksen kori. Myöskin saman omistajan täysperävaunuyhdistelmä liikuskeli täällä tiistaina.

----------


## Hujis

> Eli Ma(14) ja Ti(15) tällä viikolla oli Turun nurkissa liikkeellä autokoululinja-auto Iisalmelta, Ylä-Savon ammattiopistosta.  Auto oli 3-aks ja siinä oli Carruksen kori.


Varmaankin tällainen:

----------


## JSL

Juu, oli juuri tuo kuvan kouluauto... Tänään muuten Turun satamaan tuli Länsilinjojen kaupunkiteliauto koululaiskuormassa ja meni sen jälkeen parkkiin Turun linnan luo. Taitaa olla luokkaretkien aikaa.

----------


## JSL

Salosen leipomon nurkilla tuli SL 193 eli se jossa oli Ruissalon kylpylän teipit vastaan kouluautona. Autohan jätettiin alunperin Turkuun koululaisten uimahallikuljetuksia varten. Tossa muutama viesti ylempää olen erheellisesti sekottanut SL 190:en numerolle 193..

----------


## Waltsu

Turun kesässä on pari poikkeusreittiä voimassa katutöiden takia: 

Ylioppilaskylässä Inspehtorinkatu on kaivettu auki ja alueen linjat ajavat lyhennettyjä reittejä näiden karttojen mukaisesti. 

Toinen työmaa on Skanssin kauppakeskuksen rakentaminen, jonka vuoksi Itäkaari on katkaistu. Linjat 90 ja 91 kiertävät Skarppakullantien kautta ja linja 192 jättää koko Biolaakson väliin oikaistessaan samaista Skarppakullantietä pitkin. Tähän liittyen on Lemminkäisenkadulle Jaanintien risteykseen rakennettu (levennys, asfaltointi, reunakivet) uusi pysäkki, jonka linjapäreessä on numero 192. Pitääkö tämä ymmärtää niin, etteivät linjat 6, 33, 66 eikä edes moottoritieltä tuleva 109 käytä tätä uutta nimetöntä ja numerotonta pysäkkiä?

----------

